# The Last Kingdom: Season 4 (spoilers)



## Dave (Apr 26, 2020)

Netflix has just released Season 4. No fanfare. I just noticed today. That's my TV sorted. I have already read the two books this Season will cover, so I don't mind spoilers in this thread, but others should beware.

We already have existing threads for Seasons 1-3 here:






						The Last Kingdom: Season 1 (spoilers)
					

Apparently the BBC are going to turn Bernard Cornwell's Last Kingdom saga into a TV series.  I'm really looking forward to this as long as it's fairly true to the books.




					www.sffchronicles.com
				








						The Last Kingdom: Season 2 (spoilers)
					

Season 2 of The Last Kingdom starts this Thursday at 9pm: BBC Two - The Last Kingdom  The Radio Times featured it on the cover with headline Dane of Thrones. :)




					www.sffchronicles.com
				








						The Last Kingdom: Season 3 (spoilers)
					

Production has already started on Season 3 of The Last Kingdom, thanks to Netflix, which will make it available worldwide later this year: The Last Kingdom series 3 confirmed – historical drama to air exclusively on Netflix  Season 1 & 2 should also be available to watch on Netflix by then, if...




					www.sffchronicles.com


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow - loved season 1, but don't have Netflix yet for the follow-on seasons. Am looking forward to them.


----------



## svalbard (Apr 26, 2020)

As it is released as a whole series how would you like the thread to move forward. Everyone will be watching it at a different pace. I have just finished episode 1 and will more than likely have the complete season done by Weds. 

It was a solid opening. You get a good sense of one era finishing and a new one starting. Edward is not Alfred although I do feel that he has the strength of character to prove otherwise.

The action set piece at the start was well done. I think this show overall has excelled at its depiction of early medieval warfare, more so than Vikings.

Looking forward to the remainder of the season especially how the relationship between Uthred and his son develops.


----------



## Dave (Apr 27, 2020)

svalbard said:


> As it is released as a whole series how would you like the thread to move forward.


I've put (spoilers) in the title so no need to hold back. I've read the rest of the books in the series, though it's hard to remember everything that happens.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

I watched the first 4 and will watch more later. They are close to the book as far as I remember it. The only comment I'd make is about the choice of actor for young Uthred. Considering that he will eventually become the main protagonist of the story if it continues through the rest of the book series, they have chosen someone very young to play the part.


----------



## Dave (May 1, 2020)

I think they wrote the sixth episode prior to Coronavirus but there was a nice connection there. 

The story follows the books but I think there is additional dialogue in some places. I thought there were eight episodes but there are actually ten, so that has come like a bonus.


----------



## svalbard (May 2, 2020)

Just finished Episode 4. Great battle scene. But Steapa...


----------



## svalbard (May 3, 2020)

Dave said:


> I think they wrote the sixth episode prior to Coronavirus but there was a nice connection there.
> 
> The story follows the books but I think there is additional dialogue in some places. I thought there were eight episodes but there are actually ten, so that has come like a bonus.



Finan's reaction is very well acted. Prescient indeed.


----------



## Judderman (May 13, 2020)

Superb! After an overlong wait my wife and I binged season 4 in just over a day. Most of it was excellent as usual.

Much as I have enjoyed "Vikings" over the years I think this is a more consistently high quality show. It is fast moving but keeps just enough drama between the characters. It could be stretched out more perhaps, but it is good to know the showrunners didn't give in to any temptations to add filler. Not as big budget as Vikings (though I think this season had a larger budget than before), but the scenes of life back in the 10th century are so well done. Not too derailed with mystical stuff. Also the fights are quick, but feel realistic. There is a little gore but not shown so often which means the violent deaths that are shown are effective shocks. 

Was interesting to have the Welshmen thrown in too.

Steapa was a different actor. Maybe the original didn't like the way things were heading for him.

Brother of Ivar the Boneless in the show. I wonder if it was deliberate they chose someone with the same accent as Ivar, Bjorn etc from "Vikings".


----------



## Judderman (May 13, 2020)

Hmm actually maybe steapa is still the original actor. I got mixed up! Actually the names of some of the characters beginning with Aethel and similar did leave me a bit mixed up at times in the first few episodes... Who is that boy, who are they talking about etc.

Haesten seems rather more friendly in this season doesn't he?
Aelswith is looking a bit less dowdy than in previous seasons.

Always entertaining to see how Uhtred will outwit or outfight both his adversaries each episode. What a legend!

Dare I say The Last Kingdom is better than Game of Thrones?


----------



## Dave (May 13, 2020)

Judderman said:


> Haesten seems rather more friendly in this season doesn't he?


He's just got old. He just wants some land and to be safe. Don't we all. He still cannot be trusted.



Judderman said:


> Dare I say The Last Kingdom is better than Game of Thrones?


Wouldn't that would depend on the ending?


----------



## svalbard (May 13, 2020)

Judderman said:


> Superb! After an overlong wait my wife and I binged season 4 in just over a day. Most of it was excellent as usual.
> 
> Much as I have enjoyed "Vikings" over the years I think this is a more consistently high quality show. It is fast moving but keeps just enough drama between the characters. It could be stretched out more perhaps, but it is good to know the showrunners didn't give in to any temptations to add filler. Not as big budget as Vikings (though I think this season had a larger budget than before), but the scenes of life back in the 10th century are so well done. Not too derailed with mystical stuff. Also the fights are quick, but feel realistic. There is a little gore but not shown so often which means the violent deaths that are shown are effective shocks.
> 
> ...



Sitryggr is placed a bit earlier in history here.  He was if I recall a son or grandson of Ivar the Boneless. In Irish history Ivar is considered the first King of Dublin and  Ivarr's family called the Ui Imarrr held sway over Dublin, the Isle of Man and York.


----------

